# PNW photo resource



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

John Scurlock is an amazing ariel photographer. I have spent hours drooling over the lines in some of his photos. He is based in the northcascades, but also frequents north of the boarder. Even if you just like too look, it's well worth the clicky...

John Scurlock's Photo Galleries at pbase.com
This photo by Scurlock...










inpired this line...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Ale, who is that riding?


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

It's me riding, photo by jeff kioske. I could almost dedicate a thread to him and the great riding pics he takes. The way he positions himself really makes his shots.

Kyle Miller did a great write up of the day with a lot more photos on his frequency blog.

frequency - The Snowboarders Journal | What Up | Dragontail, The Last Powder Turns of the Season


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That's sick. Did you hike? Looks like a pretty nasty ridge line


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

snowvols said:


> That's sick. Did you hike? Looks like a pretty nasty ridge line


Yes. I think we hiked/skinned something like 7,000'. A little steep at times, but no exposure.



Snowolf said:


> Nice! I have wanted to do Dragontail...glad you got to do it. We need to get together more!


Come on up! I have vowed not to travel this year.

We can skip that sissy line and hit triple c..


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

I think the picture makes it look easier then it is. Pretty sure only one guy has had a big enough sack to ski it.

Great TR, and he is so humble about it.

[TR] Dragontail - TC ski descent 4/4/2006 - CascadeClimbers.com


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

I still kick myself in the ass for not going with you when you asked.

which aspect of adams? DOes teh obvious skinny line run? and how do you get back?


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

DOH!! It looks so skinny from the air, and I thought there where more options on the decent. When is that from?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

dragontail looks awesome, I just recently found out I live pretty close to the place, I need to plan a trip.


----------

